# Canon Rumors site update



## LesC (Nov 8, 2022)

Not sure I see the point of today's update? Seems the home page now only fills a central band of my screen whereas it used to fill the whole width of the monitor. New layout seems confusing too but i guess I may get used to it. The phrase 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it' springs to mind ...


----------



## chris_w_digits (Nov 8, 2022)

I get "404" page not found errors when I click the story "Another announcement cycle is out of the way..." story. Why was the layout and format changd when the old one worked so well?


----------



## AJ (Nov 8, 2022)

"404 page not found" when I click on one of the reviews on the main page


----------



## Viggo (Nov 8, 2022)

So much quicker and nicer imo. Really like it


----------



## shire_guy (Nov 8, 2022)

LesC said:


> Not sure I see the point of today's update? Seems the home page now only fills a central band of my screen whereas it used to fill the whole width of the monitor. New layout seems confusing too but i guess I may get used to it. The phrase 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it' springs to mind ...


Just found a 'Toggle Width' menu item. On the top band of the page next to your user id is a 3 dot menu drop down.
I agree it's going to take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2022)

There is also the icon with the two arrows at the bottom of the page on the left side


----------



## LesC (Nov 8, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Just found a 'Toggle Width' menu item. On the top band of the page next to your user id is a 3 dot menu drop down.
> I agree it's going to take a bit of getting used to.





Click said:


> There is also the icon with the two arrows at the bottom of the page on the left side
> 
> View attachment 206256


Seems you can adjust the width of the Forum but not the home screen unfortunately ...


----------



## cgc (Nov 8, 2022)

Instead of a rumors/news site with some commercial offers and ads, it now resembles a shop with some hidden rumors and news...

Edit: I miss the menu. The _"lens roadmap"_ section is gone...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 9, 2022)

As with all new sites, there are a few things that will have to be tweaked over the next day or two. We ask that you bear with us until at least Friday, as there are some scheduling conflicts that have arisen.


Content is not displayed fully yet
Content isn't all in the right spots, that's my tedious job for today.
Mobile viewing needs tweaks with certain elements (Lesson learned: When testing a site with a Z Fold, use the small screen!)
Some missing content will be added back soon
Again, please give us until Friday to get things fully sorted out.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 9, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> As with all new sites, there are a few things that will have to be tweaked over the next day or two. We ask that you bear with us until at least Friday, as there are some scheduling conflicts that have arisen.
> [...]
> 
> Mobile viewing needs tweaks with certain elements (Lesson learned: When testing a site with a Z Fold, use the small screen!) [...]


On an iphone there is a lot of vertical space wasted by having both a top and bottom bar that you can't scroll away. A more annoying change is that in the forum overview (again, on an iphone) everything is set in bold now. The old interface used bold typefaces to get your attention, like threads with new posts, not for everything. It's like the kid in class that highlighted *everything* in textbooks, it defeats the point.

For the other changes, it will take some time for me to get used to them. It's good to see actual effort going into the site, so thank you!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 9, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> On an iphone there is a lot of vertical space wasted by having both a top and bottom bar that you can't scroll away. A more annoying change is that in the forum overview (again, on an iphone) everything is set in bold now. The old interface used bold typefaces to get your attention, like threads with new posts, not for everything. It's like the kid in class that highlighted *everything* in textbooks, it defeats the point.
> 
> For the other changes, it will take some time for me to get used to them. It's good to see actual effort going into the site, so thank you!


Agree on the bars ..


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> ...
> Again, please give us until Friday to get things fully sorted out.


For sure I will. 

Just one short question: Did you reduce the max file size for pics to upload? (On purpose or by fault?)
I received such a message while trying to upload a 1500x1000 pix JPEG, 2.x MByte, which usually worked well in the past.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 9, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> For sure I will.
> 
> Just one short question: Did you reduce the max file size for pics to upload? (On purpose or by fault?)
> I received such a message while trying to upload a 1500x1000 pix JPEG, 2.x MByte, which usually worked well in the past.


I'll take a look at the limit settings today. I didn't change anything, but defaults sometimes come back.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 9, 2022)

Will we be able to opt for "night design" (white script on black field) for the forum as before?


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 9, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Will we be able to opt for "night design" (white script on black field) for the forum as before?


Yes, look in the bottom left, it's the 'style chooser'. You can also go to you account settings to change it. The account settings also allow you to change the default starting page of the forums, I changed it from 'Hot' to 'Forum list' to get the overview back.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 9, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> Yes, look in the bottom left, it's the 'style chooser'. You can also go to you account settings to change it. The account settings also allow you to change the default starting page of the forums, I changed it from 'Hot' to 'Forum list' to get the overview back.
> 
> View attachment 206258


Thanks!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Will we be able to opt for "night design" (white script on black field) for the forum as before?


We're going to add a button up top soon.

For now, you can select the dark mode with the toggle at the bottom left.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 10, 2022)

cgc said:


> Instead of a rumors/news site with some commercial offers and ads, it now resembles a shop with some hidden rumors and news...
> 
> Edit: I miss the menu. The _"lens roadmap"_ section is gone...


It's on the right of the blog now, it will be added to the forum soon.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2022)

The sorting of topics also seems broken, this is what the 5 most recent EOS bodies rumours are. The majority are neither rumours nor about Canon nor about bodies.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> The sorting of topics also seems broken, this is what the 5 most recent EOS bodies rumours are. The majority are neither rumours nor about Canon nor about bodies.
> 
> View attachment 206283


You'll need to push the "Forum list" button to get the old sorting again.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> You'll need to push the "Forum list" button to get the old sorting again.



That's what I have, I also made it the default sorting in the profile. What I'm describing is that "gear deals" end up in the "EOS body" section. The Sandisk and Sigma are gone now, the Samsung one is still there.


Maximilian said:


> View attachment 206284


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> ... that "gear deals" end up in the "EOS body" section. The Sandisk and Sigma are gone now, the Samsung one is still there.


Understood. I hope CR can/will sort that out.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2022)

I was working on the blog side, I haven't hit the forum side. I don't think gear deals need forum threads, so I'm going to sort that out today. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 11, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I was working on the blog side, I haven't hit the forum side.


When you start working on the forum side, please don't break the "New posts" forum menu functionality. It's already harder to reach than before.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2022)

Kit. said:


> When you start working on the forum side, please don't break the "New posts" forum menu functionality. It's already harder to reach than before.


We have no control over what Xenforo does with their software, and customizing core functionality can lead to disaster.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2022)

I forgot to fix the max file size for uploads, that has now been corrected.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I forgot to fix the max file size for uploads, that has now been corrected.


It works. Thank you.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2022)

We're dealing with a intermittent issue of articles getting a 404 error. The short term "fix" is simple, but it will happen again. This seems to be fairly common for Wordpress migrations, if it happens please let me know. I believe it's a server-side issue and we have an active ticket open to troubleshoot the problem.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> You'll need to push the "Forum list" button to get the old sorting again.
> 
> View attachment 206284


Can you confirm what I am seeing please.

When you have a notification number bubble beside the "forum list" menu item, if you click through to see the forum list, none of the boards are bold showing where the unread notifications are from? I'd like to make sure this is a bug and not just something on my end.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Can you confirm what I am seeing please.
> 
> When you have a notification number bubble beside the "forum list" menu item, if you click through to see the forum list, none of the boards are bold showing where the unread notifications are from? I'd like to make sure this is a bug and not just something on my end.


Not 100% sure what you mean. But suppose, yes.

Here is an overview, where I see a bubble:




When I then go to the forum list, I see nothing bold, only "New" marks. Nothing in bold.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2022)

ok, thank you.


----------



## dcm (Nov 13, 2022)

I give a lecture on Accessibility in my Software Engineering course each semester and at a recent faculty retreat since I have to rework the course materials for every new course I teach. I am a colorblind photographer (protanopia or red deficient). I didn't find out until I failed the flight physical for the USAFA. There were indications that became more apparent at that point. I see some red, but have trouble distinguishing yellow/green, blue/purple, and cyan/white.

Computer displays can cause trouble, particularly with dark mode. When students come to me for help with a dark mode screen, I tell them they can close their laptop. After my lecture, they understand why. I made some suggestions to correct the colors on the last revision of CR so I could use dark mode, looks like I'll need to go back to light mode for now. Here are some views of the new CR site adjusted for different types of color blindness. Red text and highlights on a dark background are particularly bad for me as you will see. The percentages are for the US population, where about 8% of the population is color blind, mostly males.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Nov 13, 2022)

In the developer options of Android there is the option to simulate colour blindness. I have set my screen to grayscale 99% of the time unless I really need colour. The advantage of a grayscale screen on your phone in that it becomes slightly less addictive. On my Desktop I still enabled colour though, because I do all the photo editing there.

It would be cool to see "white pixels" without any colour filter on it on the R1. That could improve dynamic range. Not sure if the technology is ready yet. It may have some downsides, because otherwise it would already be used.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2022)

dcm said:


> I give a lecture on Accessibility in my Software Engineering course each semester and at a recent faculty retreat since I have to rework the course materials for every new course I teach. I am a colorblind photographer (protanopia or red deficient). I didn't find out until I failed the flight physical for the USAFA. There were indications that became more apparent at that point. I see some red, but have trouble distinguishing yellow/green, blue/purple, and cyan/white.
> 
> Computer displays can cause trouble, particularly with dark mode. When students come to me for help with a dark mode screen, I tell them they can close their laptop. After my lecture, they understand why. I made some suggestions to correct the colors on the last revision of CR so I could use dark mode, looks like I'll need to go back to light mode for now. Here are some views of the new CR site adjusted for different types of color blindness. Red text and highlights on a dark background are particularly bad for me as you will see. The percentages are for the US population, where about 8% of the population is color blind, mostly males.
> 
> ...


I have added the accessibility options to the forum, previously I just had them on the blog.

You will see this button at the bottom left on desktop (It's currently off for mobile).



Dark Mode and Light mode are set to "Autodetect" on the site. You can select which mode that you want at the bottom left by clicking the toggle or selecting the theme.



The Dark Mode will get an edit for the forum, the red on grey is bad.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2022)

LesC said:


> Not sure I see the point of today's update? Seems the home page now only fills a central band of my screen whereas it used to fill the whole width of the monitor. New layout seems confusing too but i guess I may get used to it. The phrase 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it' springs to mind ...


Well, it was broken.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2022)

We're dealing with a 404 problem after the migration of the new site. I am leaving it broken for systems administrators to deal with. If I fix it, it will be temporary and will come back. This is relatively common for Wordpress migrations... more than it should be.


----------



## dcm (Nov 13, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I have added the accessibility options to the forum, previously I just had them on the blog.
> 
> You will see this button at the bottom left on desktop (It's currently off for mobile).
> View attachment 206319
> ...


Thanks for working on this. There are many tools I cannot use in dark mode, even with their so-called color blind safe themes. Some tools allow me to make a custom theme, but those are rare.

You can use this tool to verify color contast. https://webaim.org/resources/contrastchecker/

The current contrasts are 2.85 and 2.7 for the red on the two shades of grey, well below the 7 required by WCAG 2.1 (Web Content Accessability Guidelines). 

Some of the filter/forum name backgrounds could use some attention. Cinema has a contrast of 1.84. I usually aim for the 9-11 range. That gives the best chance of having good contrast with black text or white text.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 14, 2022)

dcm said:


> Thanks for working on this. There are many tools I cannot use in dark mode, even with their so-called color blind safe themes. Some tools allow me to make a custom theme, but those are rare.
> 
> You can use this tool to verify color contast. https://webaim.org/resources/contrastchecker/
> 
> ...


The red will be gone today. We'll be moving to a similar yellow as the previous site. Thank you for the lesson and the tool. I really appreciate it.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 23, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The red will be gone today. We'll be moving to a similar yellow as the previous site. Thank you for the lesson and the tool. I really appreciate it.


If you could fix it in light mode as well, that would be great. The Top bar is dark mode, even when in light mode (at least int he autodetect).




The down-triangles are really hard for me to see (but I fail all of the Ishihari test plates, so...). The "high saturation" toggle that gave it a helpfull boost of contrast between the red and the black background, but then the logo looks worse


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 25, 2022)

kaihp said:


> If you could fix it in light mode as well, that would be great. The Top bar is dark mode, even when in light mode (at least int he autodetect).
> 
> View attachment 206508
> 
> ...


Sure. We're addressing some backend bugs next week, I'll add this to the list.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2022)

Wholly Moly....something really changed since I last was on.

Ok, I finally found the forum list button...I can at least find the tops to look in.

My usual thing I used to do, was first click "threads I've posted in"...

Is that still here hidden somewhere?

Also, from the Home Screen, any time I click enter discussion, it opens up in a new tab instead of the same page?!?
Is there a setting to fix this back to the old way again, where it stays on same page and doesn't open a new tab?

I know no one like change....but takes time to get used to.

That home page is gonna take some getting used to, haha. The old site was much easier to quickly scroll through each day and see what was new, etc.

Anyway, the new tab thing and how to find threads I've posted in info would be helpful please.

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2022)

Following up.
I need to clarify something I've found.

If you are on main page and click the forum link on top menu, it opens up in same page.

However, if you are on main page...click and article and it opens on that page and you scroll down and on there click "go to discussion"...that is when it annoyingly opens up a new tab where it sends you to the forum thread for that article.

Just need to fix so that that link also opens in same page.

Thank you,

C


----------



## jdwusami (Dec 14, 2022)

I still can't open any links.


----------

